# Tree growing inside man's lungs.



## GreekChick (Apr 14, 2009)

Daily Express | UK News :: Surgeons find fir tree growing in man's lung

A FIR tree has been found growing inside a man’s lung by surgeons who operated for suspected cancer.
After the patient complained of serious chest pains, doctors started to remove what they thought was a lethal tumour.
But instead of a cancer they found the fir tree, which had already grown to two inches in length. The discovery was made by Russian doctors as they operated on Artyom Sidorkin, 28, at a hospital in the Ural Mountains.
Apart from the chest pains, Sidorkin had been coughing up blood and doctors were convinced he had cancer.
“We were 100 per cent sure,” said surgeon Vladimir Kamashev from Izhevsk, a town in the western Urals.
“We did X-rays and found what looked exactly like a tumour. I had seen hundreds before, so we decided on surgery.” The discovery was made as the surgeons were about to remove part of Artyom’s lung.
“I thought I was hallucinating,” said Kamashev. “I asked my assistant to have a look. I said, ‘Come and see this – we’ve got a fir tree here’.
“He nodded in shock. I blinked three times, sure I was seeing things.”
Medical staff believe Sidorkin had somehow inhaled a seed from the spruce fir trees that surround his home in the mountains.
The seed germinated and later sprouted into the small tree inside one of the man’s lungs. Doctors said the fir, which was touching on blood vessels and causing severe pain, was successfully removed along with part of the patient’s lung.
“It was very painful, but to be honest I did not feel any foreign object inside me,” said Sidorkin,
He said that discovery of the fir tree inside him was good news, adding: “I’m so relieved it’s not cancer.”


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2009)

I bet that hurt.  Poor guy.


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 14, 2009)

I feel sorry for him.
what i really want to know is what is up with this tree growing inside or on people these days ...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 15, 2009)

wow that is so bizarre. poor guy.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 15, 2009)

WHOA thats insaneeeeely coool.

oh yes, and poor guy. teehee


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 15, 2009)

wowwww.....ouchhhhh ......


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 15, 2009)

Isn't there a folk's tale that goes something like " Don't swallow watermelon seeds because a watermelon will grow inside of you"?
My mom used to tell me that as a child.

Wow, so it *is* true, hehe!

Poor man, it must've been so painful.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwwh! My chest hurts just reading that. But, kinda cool. And yay for being cancer free!

I wonder if he got to keep the tree......


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 15, 2009)

Creepy...just creepy.  Well at least he has an original story to tell!


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 15, 2009)

is this for real?? lol!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 15, 2009)

wild!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, imagine all the ridiculous unlikely conditions that would have to be present for it to actually grow. I also would have liked to keep it and plant it in my backyard or something.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow the plant grew in zero sunlight, wdf?  I think i need to email this to my old bio professor O_O!!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2009)

That's insane!! I thought plants needed light to grow though?
Ugh, things like this give me the jibblies lol.. Now I can finally justify my irrational fear of eating seeds and the like. *shame cause sunflower seeds taste soooo good*


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Isn't there a folk's tale that goes something like " Don't swallow watermelon seeds because a watermelon will grow inside of you"?
My mom used to tell me that as a child.

Wow, so it *is* true, hehe!

Poor man, it must've been so painful._

 

That is so what I was thinking when I saw the article.


----------



## florabundance (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## .Ice (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG.... i'm scared now.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Isn't there a folk's tale that goes something like " Don't swallow watermelon seeds because a watermelon will grow inside of you"?
My mom used to tell me that as a child.

Wow, so it *is* true, hehe!

Poor man, it must've been so painful._

 
waitaminute, that was on the Rugrats! LQTM!!!!

I can see this being spun into an anti-pot myth:

"Alright kids. If ya smoke trees, a tree will grow in your lungs!!!"



_....that won't stop me_


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 16, 2009)

I heard this on the radio this morning! So bizarre...


----------



## concertina (Apr 16, 2009)

That is insanity!! Poor guy!!


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 16, 2009)

Odd..


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 16, 2009)

My S/O just asked "so did he plant it"?  LOL.. that would be too funny


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2009)

wow, i am glad for him it wasn't cancer but still.. crazy! i know it can't be good that they had to take away part of his lung


----------

